# wendy the retard calls o&a



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

just heard it 

so wendy has both xm-sirius ???


now i wonder did howard put her up to this :shrug:


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> just heard it
> 
> so wendy has both xm-sirius ???
> 
> now i wonder did howard put her up to this :shrug:


I heard it last night on the re-air. Funny, was it suppose to be a prank? Interesting either way.


----------

